# New member - TX - Anyone Else in Houston Area?



## Kelsey Gagnon (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello! I'm new member, and first time posting. 
Avid angler, but normally kayak fish. Just got a new micro skiff that I'm picking up today! Wahoo!

Anyone else in the Houston area?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Middle coast here


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Angleton here.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

North end of Houston (Champions). I have two tinnys and I am considering a SoloSkiff; Gheenoe LT25, or similar in the Fall. What boat do you have?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Welcome. I’m in The Woodlands.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Atascocita here.


----------



## Kelsey Gagnon (Sep 17, 2019)

I just bought a Piranha p140 from The Boat Yard in Kemah. They are installing micro power pole now and I'll pick her up this evening and post some pics!


----------



## TeamMahi (Sep 18, 2019)

Welcome! Galveston > Sargent Area.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Welcome, Briar Grove area here in Houston


----------



## Jeffrey Clay Dankewich (Mar 1, 2018)

Welcome I’m a solo skiffer and love it.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

New Caney. Three yaks, a SoloSkiff, and a poling skiff. Welcome to the circus.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

hipshot said:


> New Caney. Three yaks, a SoloSkiff, and a poling skiff. Welcome to the circus.


Probably needed them all today just to get the mail too.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

TX_Brad said:


> Probably needed them all today just to get the mail too.


Ha! I was carrying a 93 year old invalid out to the street and a waiting truck when a guy paddled by in a yak. He made no effort to lighten our load any. The water was too deep to see where the ditch was, and I would have loved to set her in the yak and walk it out. For a little old lady she was getting heavy fast...........


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi, Kelsey. I’m in the Tanglewood/Post Oak area, but fish Rockport. Welcome!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

A few of us in the Katy/Richmond area fishing the whole middle coast but also venturing in Louisiana. Welcome


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

From Bryan and Port O'Connor here. I have a Majek RFL Texas Skiff and soon will start a FRS-14 build. Welcome!



Michael


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Tiki Island


----------



## Tony Ha (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm located in Magnolia, should have my new Soloskiff by next weekend.


----------



## Tony Ha (Jan 5, 2020)

TX_Brad said:


> Welcome. I’m in The Woodlands.


I'm right next door in Magnolia, we need to meet up with the skiffs some time when mine arrives. Any recommendations accessorizing it? First mods are going to be a rectangular Hobie hatch on the bow and a Micro Power Pole.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

NW Houston (Hockley) here.


----------



## Techna (Jan 27, 2020)

Magnolia here too. Not a skiff owner yet though.


----------



## Wetwork (Nov 22, 2017)

Kemah. I kayak fish as well. I will pole you around on your skiff anytime.


----------



## Backlasher (May 20, 2016)

NW Houston (Copperfield) but have been poling the shallows around Rockport for many years. Welcome!


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Backlasher said:


> NW Houston (Copperfield) but have been poling the shallows around Rockport for many years. Welcome!


Small world, I grew up in Copperfield!


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Old geezer here. Sugar Land. trying to sell Mitzi and Solo skiff.


----------



## Tran plate (Feb 4, 2020)

Palacios here


Kelsey Gagnon said:


> Hello! I'm new member, and first time posting.
> Avid angler, but normally kayak fish. Just got a new micro skiff that I'm picking up today! Wahoo!
> 
> Anyone else in the Houston area?


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

im in oak ridge by the woodlands.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Dobre said:


> im in oak ridge by the woodlands.


Sent you a pm


----------

